# I just want to get this out!



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

I was doing some research earlier and I read that depersonalisation effects 2% of the population and we’re a part of that group, that really dropped my mood down heaps.. kinda thought like why us? 

I am not being ungrateful, I do have a decent life, a roof over my head, food, a car, a job, list goes on > but I am no longer a human anymore I don’t know what a life is anymore… I can’t put it into words. I am not suicidal but I’m just exhausted from all of it. 

I got my first ever tattoo today while dp’d off my face — I’ll attach a picture— but it kind of explains my pain.

hopefully one day we can recover and live again, I wish it for all of you guys, honestly.


----------



## Carpacano (11 mo ago)

retrobot said:


> I was doing some research earlier and I read that depersonalisation effects 2% of the population and we’re a part of that group, that really dropped my mood down heaps.. kinda thought like why us?
> 
> I am not being ungrateful, I do have a decent life, a roof over my head, food, a car, a job, list goes on > but I am no longer a human anymore I don’t know what a life is anymore… I can’t put it into words. I am not suicidal but I’m just exhausted from all of it.
> 
> ...


Iirc the 1-2% statistic only refers to people who experienced DPDR symptoms at least once in their lives. I don't exactly know what is the percentage of people with chronic DPDR, but i guess it would be way, way lower than 1-2%, since it's barely talked about.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Carpacano said:


> Iirc the 1-2% statistic only refers to people who experienced DPDR symptoms at least once in their lives. I don't exactly know what is the percentage of people with chronic DPDR, but i guess it would be way, way lower than 1-2%, since it's barely talked about.


there are so many people who never get diagnosed and they recovered after a while on itself and never thought about this again maybe. so the statistic does say literally nothing.


----------



## KarlaSnyder (3 mo ago)

First of all, retrobot, I love the quote. You have a really nice tattoo which, I hope, represents what you really think of society. As for statistics, we should never forget that it represents the average numbers. That's why we don't have to believe it all the time, you know. Btw, I've recently made myself one of the Custom Persian Tattoo's which means "warrior". This word keeps me motivated all the time, no matter what difficulties I'm going through in my life. Fighting for a better life is what we should do every day. So, let's don't get discouraged by statistics, guys. Let's support each other. Best wishes.


----------

